# Beretta 92fs Trigger Reset Problem!!!!



## edenashes

Let me begin by saying that I am a gun "noob". Before purchasing this used Beretta 92fs, i have never owned, fired, or held a gun. I will do my best to convey my troubles in a useful manner (please excuse me if the terms i use aren't crystal clear).
I purchased this gun after there was a break-in only a few doors from mine, I was on a budget so I had to buy a used gun. The Beretta is in good shape, I field stripped it and gave it a thorough cleaning/lubricating, downloaded and read the manual, took it to the range, and tried my new pistol out. The first shot at 20 yards hit the center of the target and this was a great feeling; this great feeling was followed with disappointment after pulling on the trigger again only to discover it didn't reset at all. I had to manually reset the trigger (pulling the trigger forward) every shot to finish off the clip. I went home feeling quite defeated and resorted to examining the gun closely to try and figure out the problem for myself. I am quite confident the problem resides in the trigger bar spring or the trigger bar. 
First off, I know that the lack of reset is caused by the hook-like shape/indention on the back end of the trigger bar, I assume that after the gun cycles, the slide pushes the trigger bar downward and then the hook catches on (WARNING:NOOB TERM) the little piece of metal which somehow magically triggers the hammer to fall (as you can tell, i haven't disassembled the hammer section of the gun). The indention doesn't allow the trigger bar to reset the trigger because it catches on this piece of metal. At any rate, I would really like to resolve this issue, i will post pictures if needed (which i should probably plan on due to my lack of understanding and terminology). If you have had this problem or know how to resolve it, please let me know. On a closing note I want to say thanks to the creators of this site as I can imagine this will be a real asset to my understanding of firearms.


----------



## Shipwreck

More than likely, your trigger return spring needs to be replaced. They should be replaced every 5k, although like all things, they could break sooner.

There is another spring that pushed the trigger bar up to be in contact with the nternals. However, if manually pushing the trigger forward allowed you to shoot the gun again - then it's the trigger return spring.

Go here and watch this video on how to take things apart to get to the level of repairing thats pring. You will have to remove a few parts before you can replace the trigger spring.

FREE Beretta 92FS Disassembly Guide - Please Donate


----------



## Rupert

There is a spring located inside the grip frame (I don't know what it is called) that can very easily be knocked out of place when cleaning (my platoon corpsman did it while scrubbing his weapon with an AP brush and never even knew it). It looks like a long piece of paperclip with a small (oxbow lake looking) loop in the middle. If it gets broken or knocked out of place, the exact thing you described will happen.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, I thought of that too. And, I almost mentioned it in my 1st post. But, if it were the trigger bar spring the trigger bar would have to be manually pushed back up into place. If it reset just by manually pulling the trigger back forward, I am less likely to believe it is the trigger bar spring. One could take off the right grip and see if it's in place. It is easy to knock loose if the grip was taken off, I suppose.

1 time I actually forgot to put that spring back when I reassembled a 92FS. The trigger bar gets pushed down on its own when working the trigger, and it does not engage the working parts inside without this spring.

It's one of those two springs for sure - take the grip off on the right side and look at it - you can view that link to the videos tos ee how it should be. If it is in place, then it would have to be the trigger return spring - which is the most likely spring to fail in a Beretta 92.


----------



## edenashes

*springs of doom*

Thank you both for your fast replies! I just got around to looking at it, the trigger bar spring is definitely in place (i pulled it out, gave it a light cleaning and put it back), The trigger return spring on the other hand I am having trouble locating (is it beneath the hammer? Is there another name for it?) I looked at a few parts of that disassemble guide (Thanks for posting that, im sure it will come in handy) but Im not seeing that part listed as one of the chapters, so its probably within another section. Which section do you think its under? I found one called the Sear spring, is that it?


----------



## Shipwreck

I had a feeling itw as not the trigger bar spring. If it was, the trigger would work, but just like it does when the gun has the safety on....

The trigger return spring is in the frame - right where the trigger sits - look down into the frame.

I have attached a photo below. I took this the very first time I removed the trigger. I wanted to make sure I knew how to replace the spring exactly as it should be.

Watch the videos on the link I posted above. It will show you how to remove the trigger.


----------



## edenashes

*Thats it!!!!*

Shipwreck you are the man! That picture you posted explained it all, i looked into the trigger well and saw that the back end of that spring came unhinged. Thank you for posting the picture, solved all of my problems. Works great now, thank you! 
On a side note, what ammo do you recommend for this gun (for self defense). I've fired Federal, wolf, and Remington 115gr fmj at the range and didn't have any trouble, but ive been told that fmj can over penetrate. What are your thoughts? Any brands you prefer?


----------



## Shipwreck

I'm glad that helped. From what you described - it seemed like it had to be that spring. If it slips again, I'd replace it with a new one, as I've never seen one just slip before. Since the gun was used, however, more than likely someone played with the spring before and didn't put it back right.

I find that the gun prefers 124 gr hollow points - accuracy wise (it will feed just about anything). I have used Federal Hydrashok in 124 gr for years. But now it's about disappeared nation wide. I gave up looking for it.

I just switched to 124 grain Speer Gold dot. That works fine.

I have to order it or drive to Houston, because they only carry the +p version locally - and I want the non +p for a little less recoil. 

For target use, I use either Federal or Winchester White Box from Wal-Mart, or CCI Blazer aluminum.


----------



## NickCardoza

life saving thread! just had the same exact issue because i pulled the trigger assembly out for a much needed cleaning and reinserted the spring resting on the back-most portion of the trigger instead of that bar. thanks again!!!!


----------



## Cooper

Hi all, my first time here so thank you in advance.
I am using a Berretta FS Centurion. I was having the same trouble as talked about in this form. Though my trigger spring was week because my trigger bar popped out, so I did the upgrade to the Wolff spring got back on the firing line happened again. So was looking at my Hogue grip and saw that it had some ware along the same place as the trigger bar rides, got a new grip, same kind, and it got better but still popes out a little but still not right. I am wondering if I should replace the trigger bar?

I found these 2 but there is a large price difference, what do you think about that?

Beretta 92SB-92SBC Trigger Bar Matte Black Factory New Part

Beretta 92SB/92SBC Trigger Bar: MGW

Both say they are factory parts.

Thank you for any help you can give!!

Regards Cooper


----------



## Shipwreck

That is for the beretta 92sb.

I am on my iPad, so copy and paste does not work well. But, Brownells sells factory beretta parts. Go there and search for "beretta 92 trigger bar."


----------



## Cooper

*Thank you for your reply!!*



Shipwreck said:


> That is for the beretta 92sb.
> 
> I am on my iPad, so copy and paste does not work well. But, Brownells sells factory beretta parts. Go there and search for "beretta 92 trigger bar."


Hi Mr. Shipwreck

So do you think mine could be bent with what I have talked about in this thread?


----------



## Shipwreck

I would honestly just swap it out and see if that fixes it. 1st step is replace the trigger return spring. next step is the trigger bar.


----------



## Cooper

Thank you so much!!


----------



## flatspot

This is my first posted message and I have to say thank you. I pulled out the trigger bar to clean the area on my new 92a1 and after putting it back together had the same issue. The trigger would not reset properly. After looking at the photo above, I saw that the spring had to go on top of the trigger rod. After putting the spring back on top of the trigger rod, it behaved normally. Thank you so much!


----------



## Shipwreck

flatspot said:


> This is my first posted message and I have to say thank you. I pulled out the trigger bar to clean the area on my new 92a1 and after putting it back together had the same issue. The trigger would not reset properly. After looking at the photo above, I saw that the spring had to go on top of the trigger rod. After putting the spring back on top of the trigger rod, it behaved normally. Thank you so much!


No problem. Glad the photo helped.


----------



## bhill53

Shipwreck said:


> No problem. Glad the photo helped.


"Just wanted to add that I just had the same problem and this thread solved my problem too!"


----------



## traksta15

glad you got it fixed, I just bought my 92fs the other day, so far I love it! I hope you like yours now!


----------

